# My first buck (ever)



## Momto3 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't post often, but I had to share a pic of my first (ever) buck taken with my bow this week. A big thanks to my husband, I couldn't have done it without him. We saw this guy opening evening at about 10 yards and couldn't get a shot before he bolted. We couldn't get within 100 yards of him after that. We broke down and bought a blind, that made all the difference. Two really long weeks later, here he is...I won.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on a great first buck.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome buck good job


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

awesome buck. let alone your first


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful buck! It's gonna be hard to top that one. Good job.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice buck,good job!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Gorgeous! 

Nice buck, too. It sounds like your patience paid off in a big way.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that was my first thought as well.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Heck of a first buck! Congrats. Most people would be happy to get one like that in their lifetime. Good luck in the future.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very impressive buck, especially for your first. Congrats!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice job lady!!!


----------



## Momto3 (Mar 5, 2012)

BirdDogger said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Nice buck, too. It sounds like your patience paid off in a big way.


*blushing* Why, thank you, both of you. You are too nice. He's very handsome, isn't he?! ;-)

He was definitely worth every second of frustration, anxiousness, disappointment and every other emotion I can think of that I went through after being that close the first day. Glad we stuck with him!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Great buck and a very nice photo. Congratulations!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I just love it when chics kill...8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, awesome!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats and nice job waiting him out. very nice buck there.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Great buck! Love hearing stories where persistence pays off.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great buck


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

wow! nice buck. congrats on your first kill.:mrgreen:


----------



## Momto3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the nice comments. He's definitely my "once in a lifetime" buck and I'll appreciate and remember the experience that got me hooked on hunting forever. Good luck to those still on the search, buck or bull.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice!! To say the least. For a first buck he is a dandy! Congratulations and I hope you can continue to harvest more just like that one!


----------

